# Musky Polaris Poppers (first attempt)



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Here are my first PLUGS they are polaris poppers for musky. The first is silver and white marble effect with golden yellow candy (Homebrew). The second is black and silver marble with purple candy (Homebrew also).
I took a number of pics to try and get the lighting correct so the marbling effect would show through (my cmera and I both suck at taking pics, I'm going to punch it in the mouth when the battery is finished charging ).

There are some issues though, some bubbles got in the second epoxy coat, and I tried to put large flat eyes on a curved surface (IDIOT ) so the is some buckling another coat of clear should help and that will make 3 heavy coats.
The gold looked good until I put the moulded eyes on without drilling a groove, flat eye on a curved sirface (IDIOT ), so a little delaminating took place. Again another coat of epoxy sould make it a bit better.

So over all it has been an experience with the through drilling to the eyes, but for the first shot, I'm pleased. Thank to all for the help 

MS


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

man Mslayer them are very cool looking i cant even think how u did the marbling on the black one ,great job jody


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree the black marbled looks amazing


----------

